# 2017 Beavertail Elite



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine **

2017 Beavertail Elite being pushed by a Suzuki 90hp 4stroke (58 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Peterson single axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 741XS GPS/FF, Minn Kota 12v 55ln thrust Co-Pilot w/battery and a single battery charger, Power Pole 6ft Pro Series II, JL Audio stereo system, jackplate, hydraulic steering, Lenco trim tabs, rear poling platform w/2 rod holders & a courtesy light, rear storage box w/easy access to bilge, rear livewell w/seat cushion, gunnel 10â€™ rod storage w/SeaDek mounted on the walls, center console, bow storage hatch, removable bow casting platform, and navigation lights.

Fully cored, carbon Kevlar hull that will get any serious angler in the tightest fishing spots. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

